# MOSCOW | Heart of the Capital | 160m | 525ft | 42 fl | 37 fl | 36 fl x 2 | 31 fl | 24 fl x 2 | 19 fl x 2 | U/C



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*HEART OF THE CAPITAL*
SHELEPIKHINSKAYA EMBANKMENT, *MOSCOW, RUSSIA*










PHASE 1: 
- TOWER 1 - *160m - 39 st*
- BUILDING 2 - ~100m - 21 st
- BUILDING 3 - ~100m - 21 st

*TOWER 1*









Developer: Donstroy

Construction start: 05/2014


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*30/06/2014*


Serious_Dimon said:


>


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

gorgeous....:cheers::cheers2:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*23/07/2014*


Evrasia 99911 said:


>


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

*More and more equipment*


mr. MyXiN said:


> *Август 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

*Late October*














































http://www.donstroy.com/object/zhk-serdtse-stolitsy/?VIEW=5


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

*Construction in full swing*


Evrasia 99911 said:


> *7.3.15*


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

mr. MyXiN said:


> *10.06.15*


...


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

mr. MyXiN said:


> *04.07.15*


...


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

mr. MyXiN said:


> *12.09.15*


...


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

mr. MyXiN said:


> *09.11.15*


...


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

April 9, 2016


_Night City Dream_ said:


> 9 апреля 2016 года.
> 
> Пришлось мне покружить, что в подъехать к комплексу близко. Сначала думал, что это что-то новое строится, хотел даже тему создавать. Не ожидал, что по ощущениям комплекс так далеко от ММДЦ находится. По карте казалось весьма близко.
> 
> Снимки с разных улиц и ракурсов. Пердь там, конечно, пока знатная. Когда подъехал с западной стороны, еле удалось выехать: там вообще нет проезжей части.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

update


Kirgam said:


> * 10 июня 2016*
> 
> Довольно давно снято, зато информативно
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrzGln (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

31.10.



Kirgam said:


> *31 октября 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr. MyXiN (Dec 6, 2006)

*07.12.16 *


----------



## Nick Holmes (Feb 28, 2014)

great!


----------



## DB482 (Nov 30, 2016)

Amazing Stuctures!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

14 .01. 2017.


----------



## AndrzGln (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool


----------

